# Robbie Lawler's post UFC career



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Since leavin.g the UFC Robbie is 7-1 with 1 NC. The guy has beaten Frank Trigg, Niko Vitale x2, Joey Villasenor, and Ninja Rua. His one loss is to Mayhem Miller who a very good MW.

Every guy I listed could fight in the UFC MW divison and some of them would do very well.

Robbie is hugely underrated because of not being in the UFC. I would say the only two MW's who would beat him are Lindland and Anderson. And I think he would give Anderson hell


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I disagree, I'm pretty sure that Okami, Henderson and Franklin would beat him too. Ok, maybe he can beat Okami, but it would be a good fight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think both Franklin and Henderson would try and bang with Lawler and he has become a much more educated striker and is way smarter than he was during his UFC days.

Lawler is more of a counter puncher and dirty boxer now.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Pyros said:


> I disagree, I'm pretty sure that Okami, Henderson and Franklin would beat him too. Ok, maybe he can beat Okami, but it would be a good fight.


I think Lawler would work Franklin on the stand up. He picks his punches.

He really can move in the pocket and stand and bang, but also like Saturday night he can slip punches and be elusive.

He can pack a hell of a punch also. I think he'd frusterate Franklin, and than knock him out.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

J.P. said:


> I think Lawler would work Franklin on the stand up. He picks his punches.
> 
> He really can move in the pocket and stand and bang, but also like Saturday night he can slip punches and be elusive.
> 
> He can pack a hell of a punch also. I think he'd frusterate Franklin, and than knock him out.


Franklin is a good striker too, I doubt it would be so easy. But we'll probably never know.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Since leavin.g the UFC Robbie is 7-1 with 1 NC. The guy has beaten Frank Trigg, Niko Vitale x2, Joey Villasenor, and Ninja Rua. His one loss is to Mayhem Miller who a very good MW.
> 
> Every guy I listed could fight in the UFC MW divison and some of them would do very well.
> 
> Robbie is hugely underrated because of not being in the UFC. I would say the only two MW's who would beat him are Lindland and Anderson. And I think he would give Anderson hell


Hmmm i dont really know until he fights some top fighters, like your lindland's, Franklin's and Henderson's. But IMO i dont think he could hang in there with any of them. Infact i think he will struggle with the lower top 10 fighters as well.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

He beat Trigg that's a top 10 fighter so I don't think he would struggle against the lower top 10. But he defiantly could lose to guys like Misaki and Akiyama but that's because they are both good enough to beat anyone in the top 10 outside of Anderson.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> He beat Trigg that's a top 10 fighter so I don't think he would struggle against the lower top 10. But he defiantly could lose to guys like Misaki and Akiyama but that's because they are both good enough to beat anyone in the top 10 outside of Anderson.


Frank Trigg is hardly a top 10 MW IMO, and if he is he is No.10 and it took him to the 4th round to finish him, so you can call that a struggle.

I like Robbie a lot, he is a very entertaining fighter to watch but he needs to go back to the UFC or EliteXC needs more quality MW's to prove he is a worthy top 5 fighter.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Quality MW's How are Trigg, Vitale twice, Villasenor, and Ninja any less than Lutter, Okami, Tanner, Macdonald, and Loiseau.

Because that's what Franklin has done.

Okami is about the same level as Trigg and besides that the guys I listed are pretty even. Lutter, Macdonald, Tanner, and Loiseau are all solid MW's but nothing great. Villasenor, Ninja, and Vitale are all solid MW's.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Quality MW's How are Trigg, Vitale twice, Villasenor, and Ninja any less than Lutter, Okami, Tanner, Macdonald, and Loiseau.
> 
> Because that's what Franklin has done.
> 
> Okami is about the same level as Trigg and besides that the guys I listed are pretty even. Lutter, Macdonald, Tanner, and Loiseau are all solid MW's but nothing great. Villasenor, Ninja, and Vitale are all solid MW's.


Trigg on the same level as Okami... Come on no way.

Lutter, Macdonald, Tanner(at the time) and not forgetting Quarry are tougher opponents than Villasenor, Ninja and Vitale IMO.

I respect you opinions and i even voted for you for member of the month lol, But i have to say i completely disagree with you on this subject.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I thinking you are underrating Villasenor, Ninja, and Vitale. And overrating Quarry, Tanner, Lutter, and Macdonald.

Also Frank Trigg is very underrated he is only a little behind Okami ATM and that's because he hasn't been fighting that often.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I like Lawler and I wish he was back in the UFC. I used to think of him as a wild brawling beast but he's definitely gotten smarter and has turned himself into a better fighter.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> I thinking you are underrating Villasenor, Ninja, and Vitale. And overrating Quarry, Tanner, Lutter, and Macdonald.
> 
> Also Frank Trigg is very underrated he is only a little behind Okami ATM and that's because he hasn't been fighting that often.


I think Villasenor, Ninja and Vitale are tough opponents i really do, but i just think Quarry, Lutter and Macdonald are a bit better.

And i honestly cant see how you are comparing Trigg to Okami. I think Trigg would really struggle to beat any of the fighters we have mentioned, yet Okami could beat any of them. I am not saying he would destroy them or anything but he would be definitely favourite in any of the fights.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would say Trigg would be the favorite in against all the fighters listed as well.

I mean Quarry's fun and he is a lot like Villasenor a stand up guy who can bang.

Ninja and Vitale are both far more well rounded fighters than Lutter and Macdonald.

Ninja might be better than Macdonald at everything I can think of.

Okami and Trigg are a lot a like. They have both lost to WW's and have done very well at MW.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Joe Villasenor should be real close to another title shot.
I wonder if Lawler can put him away again.

Actually I'd bet Lawler can handle him.


----------



## laughingboy3 (Sep 24, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Quality MW's How are Trigg, Vitale twice, Villasenor, and Ninja any less than Lutter, Okami, Tanner, Macdonald, and Loiseau.
> 
> Because that's what Franklin has done.
> 
> Okami is about the same level as Trigg and besides that the guys I listed are pretty even. Lutter, Macdonald, Tanner, and Loiseau are all solid MW's but nothing great. Villasenor, Ninja, and Vitale are all solid MW's.


And Tanner may not be great, but he did choke out Lawler in the UFC a few years ago. I can't remember how the fight went exactly. Stupid brain....

That being said, I think Lawler has improved since he left the UFC. I don't think he would beat Franklin but it would be a good fight.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I really don't think Lawler could beat dudes like Franklin and Hendo. Franklin is just a very smart and mature fighter, he knows what to do at the right times. Plus, his striking is still very very good. Hell, Scott Smith was doing great against Lawler. Also, Hendo is just one tough mofo for Lawler, plus he's got that solid wrestling to boot.

Hell, while were here, let's add Akiyama to that list. Great striking, heavy hands, tough as nails and insane grappling.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Akiyama would beat almost anyone in the MW divison besides Anderson.

But when it comes to Lawler against Franklin Lawler has become such a smarter fighter. He doesn't just bang anymore he counter punches and does a lot of dirty boxing which he didn't do in his UFC days. He is a slower starter now doesn't really pick up the pace until the 3rd or 4th round really. But he's still just so powerful that when he lands a big punch it can end any fight.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Since leavin.g the UFC Robbie is 7-1 with 1 NC. The guy has beaten Frank Trigg, Niko Vitale x2, Joey Villasenor, and Ninja Rua. His one loss is to Mayhem Miller who a very good MW.
> 
> Every guy I listed could fight in the UFC MW divison and some of them would do very well.
> 
> Robbie is hugely underrated because of not being in the UFC. I would say the only two MW's who would beat him are Lindland and Anderson. And I think he would give Anderson hell


I'd pick Akiyama over Lawler any day of the week. This is aside from nuthuggery too.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, but that doesn't mean he can handle Franklin's experience. Rich has never been known as a banger and has always been a calculating fighter that just destroys you with his constant pressure, something a "slow" fighter can't handle, and not to mention his ground game is much much better than Lawlers. Plus, Lawler beat Trigg and Ninja because quite frankly, their striking sucks horse c*ck.

Lawler's a good fighter, but there are still quite a few guys who can beat him soundly in the MW division.

PS: If Swick was still at MW, I'd give him a good shot at Lawler as well.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I really don't think Lawler could beat dudes like Franklin and Hendo. Franklin is just a very smart and mature fighter, he knows what to do at the right times. Plus, his striking is still very very good. Hell, Scott Smith was doing great against Lawler. Also, Hendo is just one tough mofo for Lawler, plus he's got that solid wrestling to boot.
> 
> Hell, while were here, let's add Akiyama to that list. Great striking, heavy hands, tough as nails and insane grappling.


Damn it plazz, I thought it was my job to bring up Akiyama in every MW conversation possible!

Rats!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

IDK I think Lawler's new stand up style would give him a huge advantage over a lot guys.

Especially at MW because Franklin, and Henderson both like to clinch and dirty box and Lawler has so much power I think he would catch them in the clinch like he's done to a number of guys lately.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I think Lawler can be a top 5 middleweight. I don't see Trigg beating Okami I don't know about anybody else but that is just me.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> And I think he would give Anderson hell


What makes you come to this conclusion? With Robbie now wanting to clinch and dirt box this brings him right into Anderson's strength, the thai clinch (which Smith got on Robbie and Robbie was having a little trouble getting out of.)

Anderson could outsrike him from the outside and keep him there. Robbie has shown a little weakness in his striking when he fights guys with a sizeable reach advantage and Anderson can also take a punch. Robbie most likely wouldn't take it to the ground and even if he did Anderson has the edge there as well.

I'm interested in where you see Robbie giving Anderson trouble at.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Robbie would stand and box with Anderson and they would be close for a while. And with Robbie's power he could catch Anderson. I don't think he would catch him but he would be IMO the best techinical boxer Anderson has faced which could give him hell.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Anderson's chin is rock solid, his stand-up is also way better than Robbie's. I see Robbie eating the canvas, and hard.

Lawler's gotten really good, though. He's always been a fun fighter, but ever since he left the UFC, he's been really patient and his stand-up is way better than it was. He used to be just a slugger who could wrestle. Now, he's a solid striker, who can wrestle. The guy also doesn't go all out and burn himself out anymore. He waited for Ninja to tire out before killing him. That, in my opinion, was Lawler's best performance. I never felt that Robbie was in trouble in that fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anybody notice how Robbie Lawler still can't check leg kicks? His predatory like style is much better than the Robbie Lawler of 170, the Ninja fight is the best example of this.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone I don't think Lawler would beat Anderson I just think with his improved stand up and his smarter style he would probably give Anderson one of the toughest fights of his career.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> IDK I think Lawler's new stand up style would give him a huge advantage over a lot guys.
> 
> Especially at MW because Franklin, and Henderson both like to clinch and dirty box and Lawler has so much power I think he would catch them in the clinch like he's done to a number of guys lately.


Lawler is an underestimated fighter. His striking has gotten more technical. If you study the Smith fight and watch his movements he follows his counter punches with combos.

He also picked his shots perfectly. He's got that heavy 1/2 also. I think he's improved in leaps and bounds. 

He'll give hell to any middleweight he fights.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't forget he is only 26. I mean Anderson is 33, Franklin is 33, and Filho is having mental issues and won't be able to cut to 185 for his whole career unless he loses weight. I mean Lawler of the top MW's has the brightest future. He also is the only one who could still cut to 170 since he really isn't that big.

I think at some point with all the MW prospects Lawler will have to go down to WW IMO because guys like Jacare, Maia, and Rosholt are going to take over the top 5 at some point.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lawler is only 26? Are you serious? I assumed he was in his 30's, if thats true he could have a very bright future.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Damone I don't think Lawler would beat Anderson I just think with his improved stand up and his smarter style he would probably give Anderson one of the toughest fights of his career.


I just don't see it. Lawler's good, but Silva's striking is on another level. Im not nuthugging, just telling the truth. His chin is solid, too. I think a strong grappler with great cardio will give Silva the most trouble.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree compeltly I think a guy like Lindland would be Anderson's toughest test possible but I think striking wise Lawler would give him a tough time.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Lindland is the most overrated fatass I've ever seen.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe so, but I think Lindland would give Silva shitfits.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Not even close. Lindland's striking was never that good, and as we've seen, neither was his chin. And if you're not a good striker, you don't belong in the same area code as Silva.

Plus. Lindland doesn't have the greatest shot, he relies on the clinch and that's where Silva will eat him up in.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Lindland's striking wouldn't play a part in the fight, since Lindland would take him down.

Also, being a silver medalist in greco roman, I think Lindland would take Silva down almost every time he clinched with him. Silva may be good with the plum, but Lindland's greco is top class, the best in MMA.

Dan Henderson does not pass guard like Lindland, Henderson gets right hand happy, while Lindland doesn't. Lindland has a way better sub game than Henderson, and Lindland, unlike Hendo, can go for days and pushes a relentless pace. <---for anyone saying, "Well durrr, Henderson got beat by Silva and Henderson fights like Lindland"

He'd give Silva trouble. The pace Lindland pushes is unreal, he gives you no room to work.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree Lawler is a bit under rated. I'm blown away that he lost to Miller, I'd love to see that rematch right now. He is definitely a more mature fighter. Maybe we will get lucky and Shaw will give us a rematch between him and Diaz.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Exactly Damone Lindland is a terrible match up for Anderson and I would say that is a 50/50 fight. Anderson's guard isn't that active. Lindland would lie on him and dominant the fight. Hold him down and control him.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well shit, if anyone could hold someone like Silva down for 15-25 minutes, they can beat him too.

But haven't you guys learned in the last couple fights that Silva isn't as feeble on the ground as you think? The guys submitted a BJJ black belt. Knocked out an iron head and pretty much KO'd a dude no one had before, and also man handled a guy who usually does the man handling.

I'm not the biggest Silva fan and in fact really care not to take part in Silva praise threads, I'm just kinda tired of the overrating Lindland is getting.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Lawler can beat any MW handily, except Silva and Lindland, Silva IMO would be a closer fight that is pretty 50/50. Lindland would dry hump the shit out of Lawler for 5 rounds.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lindland is really good at taking guys down and holding them down. In fact no one is better. Henderson showed in the first round that if your smart you can keep Anderson on his back but then he decided to start and trade with Anderson because Henderson is retarted.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

But really, is dry humping and keeping your opponent really winning? Are people really gonna look back at Lindland's victory and say "Wow, Lindland really beat Silva!" ?

In my eyes, if you want to beat someone, you have to BEAT them, not put them in a straight jacket.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well he would have the win on his record.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> But really, is dry humping and keeping your opponent really winning? Are people really gonna look back at Lindland's victory and say "Wow, Lindland really beat Silva!" ?


Someone is stuck in 04. Since when the hell does post-04 Matt Lindland dry hump? The guy goes for GnP, passes guard and constantly goes for subs. Seriously, you might want to watch some of Lindland's post-04 fights, since he does anything but "dry hump."

Lindland has also tapped blackbelts, and he has been on top of some great BJJ guys and beat them. Ask Almeida about Matt Lindland.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd rather ask Terrel and the Octagon floor about Lindland. Do you really think Silva is gonna be stupid and play into Lindland's game or keep his distance and pick him off at will>?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Lindland is really good at taking guys down and holding them down. In fact no one is better. *Henderson showed in the first round that if your smart you can keep Anderson on his back *but then he decided to start and trade with Anderson because Henderson is retarted.


He did exactly what with Silva on his back?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

^Score points and win the round.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

He might win the round but the next round starts on the feet and if you don't hurt Silva in the postition that is his weakest then you screwed yourself. What Henderson did was stall and that easily could have been stood up.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea but unlike Henderson, Lindland is basically a grappler. Henderson thinks he's a striker and gets in trouble.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Lindland would have to get the takedown into half guard like Henderson did in order to be in a safer postition. If he lands in Silva's guard he would be in the same boat that Henderson would have had he been there. We didn't get to see if Dan would have been able to pass Silva's guard because he landed in side control and I think Lindland would have a hard time passing Silva's guard.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Lawler wouldn't be a bad addition, but he's not top-level 185er by UFC standards.

I'd like to see Miller and Lindland back in UFC.



Damone said:


> Someone is stuck in 04. Since when the hell does post-04 Matt Lindland dry hump? The guy goes for GnP, passes guard and constantly goes for subs. Seriously, you might want to watch some of Lindland's post-04 fights, since he does anything but "dry hump."
> 
> Lindland has also tapped blackbelts, and he has been on top of some great BJJ guys and beat them. Ask Almeida about Matt Lindland.


Word




_


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

Robbie is one of my favourite fighters. And has been for a very long time. He has improved alot since his UFC days for sure, and even then he was considerd one of the best. He is easily a top10 MW in the world right now, he might even be top5. He has some very solid wins lately. His fight vs Ninja shows how much the guy has improved and matured. I was really impressed with that fight, and i also thought he looked very good in his last fight as well.

Okami is better than trigg lol, come on plz. I think lawler can beat a lot of the top UFC MW's including Lutter, Okami, Marquardt, Leben and Bisping. I think it would be very close with Robbie and Franklin, it could go either way. The fight i would love to see the most though is Lawler vs Henderson. I think this would be an amazing fight with someone getting knocked out. Both have great knockout power.

I also think Robbie would be Andersons biggest test. I think Henderson could of done better vs Silva, but he went in all wild and crazy at times. Lawler wouldnt go in all wild and crazy and would pick his shots, kinda like Anderson does. He has a chance of knocking Anderson out imo.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd give Okami the nod over Lawler at least six days a week. Same goes for Franklin.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Lindland is really good at taking guys down and holding them down. In fact no one is better. Henderson showed in the first round that if your smart you can keep Anderson on his back but then he decided to start and trade with Anderson because Henderson is retarted.


No, he standed and traded because he wasn't able to take Silva down in the 2nd round and got rocked, so he had no other choice. Seriously, where does this myth come from that Henderson suddenly decided to not stick to the gameplan?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I'm starting to think Okami might be the most overrated MW in the world right now. Who has he beaten besides Swick. A old washed up Tanner? A bunch of guys from TUF? Jason Macdonald?

Swick was to small for MW and Okami showed that but with the way people talk about that fight you would think Okami was far more impressive than he was. 

Okami isn't that good.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

huge ruthless fan, his fight with Lytle is STILL my all time favorite fight to watch. Would love to see him leave that joke EliteXC and get back with the big show


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow I'm starting to think Okami might be the most overrated MW in the world right now. Who has he beaten besides Swick. A old washed up Tanner? A bunch of guys from TUF? Jason Macdonald?
> 
> Swick was to small for MW and Okami showed that but with the way people talk about that fight you would think Okami was far more impressive than he was.
> 
> Okami isn't that good.


Pretty sure he'd get a dominating decision over Lawler, though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> huge ruthless fan, his fight with Lytle is STILL my all time favorite fight to watch. Would love to see him leave that joke EliteXC and get back with the big show


If such was the case he'd prosper there also. I see Lawler as being one of the most underratted MWs in the game.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow I'm starting to think Okami might be the most overrated MW in the world right now. Who has he beaten besides Swick. A old washed up Tanner? A bunch of guys from TUF? Jason Macdonald?
> 
> Swick was to small for MW and Okami showed that but with the way people talk about that fight you would think Okami was far more impressive than he was.
> 
> Okami isn't that good.


I think Okami really is that good. Okami fought a top tier guy in Franklin and he performed really well in that fight. The Franklin fight proved he deserved to fight with the top MW's. 

Lately, Okami has been looking real good. In fact, he's been looking improved each time he fights. I personally, would pick Okami over Lawler. 

Lawler does look really improved but really, there are plenty of MW's I would pick over Lawler.

Yushin Okami, Rich Franklin, Matt Lindland, Dan Henderson, Anderson Silva, Yoshihiro Akiyama, Yoon Dong Sik(Okay, I admit, this is a nuthugger pick )


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Okami is pretty good but he's not a top MW I wouldn't put him up there with Henderson, Franklin, Marquardt, Lindland, Akiyama, and Lawlar.

I would put him with Misaki, Trigg, Mayhem guys like that.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Okami is pretty good but he's not a top MW I wouldn't put him up there with Henderson, Franklin, Marquardt, Lindland, Akiyama, and Lawlar.
> 
> I would put him with Misaki, Trigg, Mayhem guys like that.


It depends on what you consider a top MW. I consider a top fighter a top fighter if they're Top10 material. 

You really can't deny that Okami is a Top10 MW.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have Okami in my top 10 but I also have Trigg in my top 10. My whole point in this was that people kept talking like Okami is a much better fighter than Trigg and I don't buy that one bit.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I have Okami in my top 10 but I also have Trigg in my top 10. My whole point in this was that people kept talking like Okami is a much better fighter than Trigg and I don't buy that one bit.


While I would pick Okami over Trigg, I agree they are at a _similar_ level. My guess to this whole debate is that I consider Okami a Top10 MW but the truth is there is a big gap of skill level between the MW rankings.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

J.P. said:


> I think Lawler would work Franklin on the stand up. He picks his punches.
> 
> He really can move in the pocket and stand and bang, but also like Saturday night he can slip punches and be elusive.
> 
> He can pack a hell of a punch also. I think he'd frusterate Franklin, and than knock him out.


i dont know about lawlers chin diaz knoked em out he is no power puncher


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> i dont know about lawlers chin diaz knoked em out he is no power puncher



Wow. Nick Diaz has 16 wins. 8 of them are by knockout. He knocked out Koji Oishi and Drew Fickett in the UFC. I think you should research Nick a little better.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Franklin, Henderson, Okami, and Marquadt would definitely beat him. I think Leben and Bisping have a good chance of beating him too. Lawler is a good fighter, but not great. Lets be honest he has no chance against Anderson silva. In the middle weight division Henderson is #10; Franklin is #9. Anderson Silva is #1-8. Theres just nobody close to him.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Wow. Nick Diaz has 16 wins. 8 of them are by knockout. He knocked out Koji Oishi and Drew Fickett in the UFC. I think you should research Nick a little better.


No no, Diaz does have some soft hands at times. It's mostly a matter of where it connects though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

plazzman said:


> No no, Diaz does have some soft hands at times. It's mostly a matter of where it connects though.



Okay, so all of his shots don't have knockout power. But for half of his 16 wins to be by K.O. he has something more than a lucky punch. Looks like he's got a good windup. Especially if he's KOed Lawler, Oishi, and Fickett.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone could've KO'ed Koji Oishi in his UFC 53 fight. The guy acted like he ate a bunch of Valium.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damone said:


> Anyone could've KO'ed Koji Oishi in his UFC 53 fight. The guy acted like he ate a bunch of Valium.



Kalib Starnes couldn't. :tongue01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Starnes' wind gust would be too much for Oishi's Valium-induced haze.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damone said:


> Starnes' wind gust would be too much for Oishi's Valium-induced haze.



Starnes is a beast, I'll not have you badmouth him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Badmouth him? I was giving him high praise. He's so good that he can KO a fool without touching them. 

I actually think Robbie could beat Henderson at 185. Hendo at 185 is overrated, and he performs better at 205.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damone said:


> Badmouth him? I was giving him high praise. He's so good that he can KO a fool without touching them.
> 
> I actually think Robbie could beat Henderson at 185. Hendo at 185 is overrated, and he performs better at 205.



He certainly gave Quinten a run for his money. Hendo-Lawler fight would be an interesting matchup.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

plazzman said:


> No no, Diaz does have some soft hands at times. It's mostly a matter of where it connects though.


If I were going to make a video called "Where to punch someone to knock them out" the main exhibit would be Lawler vs. Diaz.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Diaz has put too many fighters down via KO for anyone not to give him respect in his punching power.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> He certainly gave Quinten a run for his money. Hendo-Lawler fight would be an interesting matchup.


If you consider Lawler laying on his back the entire fight while Hendo pounds him interesting.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> If you consider Lawler laying on his back the entire fight while Hendo pounds him interesting.


Nope. And it wouldn't be that easy. Lawler is a good scrapper. And he's great in the clinch.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Intersting that few people give Mayhem a shot against the top middleweights, and yet he beat Lawler.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I could see Lawler beating Rich since they both like to strike and I don't think either of them are much better than the other, but Lawler has the KO power. However, I don't think Lawler would beat Henderson.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Not even the 185 Henderson?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think 185 Henderson might be one of the most overrated MMA fighters in history.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I definitely agree with that, he's way too inconsistent at that weight, often slowing down about 7 minutes in and winning fights he shouldn't.

Freakin' Bustamante outwrested him in their second fight. Busta's wrestling ain't that good.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't remember which weightclass it was in but Ninja was clearly the better fighter until the last minute and Henderson won a unfair decision.

I mean Ninja is far from a top 185'er.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Rated said:


> I could see Lawler beating Rich since they both like to strike and I don't think either of them are much better than the other, but Lawler has the KO power. However, I don't think Lawler would beat Henderson.


I really hope your talking about Rich Clementi. While Lawler is a descent puncher, he in no way is at the level of Rich Franklin. There's also no guarantee that Franklin stands. Franklin kos/tkos lawler in the first or second round easy.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I don't remember which weightclass it was in but Ninja was clearly the better fighter until the last minute and Henderson won a unfair decision.
> 
> I mean Ninja is far from a top 185'er.


I think it was LHW or even higher. Ninja only dropped to 185 later into his career.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I forgot how early in Ninja's career that fight was. That was only his second fight in Pride.

When it comes to Henderson he really has never been that impressive at any weightclass he just picks up some great wins here and there. But besides beating Wanderlei by KO and Misaki by UD all of his other great wins are pretty questionable.


----------

